# Casting



## robcas631 (Mar 20, 2013)

I've wondered for some time as to whether I could re use my brass shavings. I came across a video that seems interesting. Please let me know what you all think?

Rob

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XJNeQ_U-RQ&ytsession=k-WMm8fCrQjOrKfDx8OaZAPoMKNWM-uIA-Dhx9rKCRcw2_wCDYJYRWq_thASfK75IqvkT7_DlRKtEC5xmLMqWtop8GKs3MEvZzA5UQjDylJUKDW7JRh_9VUrSYs_cPwILODryaAhOUtQtoIBbBtxwLrmQ7zAV32-7ZV3lkISjMDysLDk5zurddroJx4R6maWwaneqX55_2jzKAeOPWrCMpQVSYPjWPY1vGcuEbamUUZPbabl2EcPlLCVOZoiBuiRRmGlg_ijSozMVL1psM-1_kSZr91ZJERLkihWOqtY-iVXyvoNaPP5uDpQKAYl0P777_c7VTQNHU6LnMwdtGPnFl8tFu5hCPMbUfsD3c3YmqXZFPagSu76tfuF6hCe6mHdWrO3_7Q9bGnzgGXSaVWzeA1TCdE1x0lgHVkN5MJd7LCMx3J8uAFPMuUAMm44OCjP8KjOLI54f0S9EWTi2o0QTTcO6Bwh2T98whIln3s6rMVw9Zs6-ycHYtjBRzgadc71vs48r8HYii1BVPvLsHohNSTQi03Viqo7-asoAufVPoBplaSv1P9nwL-A-9sCDn_vG9YSm_Wm8__j4ftfbxfPn-LLTFmHbkxhKXGC2YPslp_mtWX0xIt6D_-BJvUc9HpPZA4HPqhasZ3kqI5ZK1R6xO6u5J2F-qx8EdeMDIhN84GB8rRbARzhlseWshuKz3dR[/ame]


----------



## thayer (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like fun to me and I can't see why your shavings won't work.


----------



## kye (Mar 21, 2013)

when i first started experimenting with casting, my very first source of bronze was about 2kgs of shavings that had come from a machine shop somewhere. the good thing about copper alloys especially bronze is that they are very slow to oxidize as opposed to aluminium for example,  this means that almost none of the material is lost to dross and from what ive found is that by adding some crushed charcoal to the  melt, this dross (which is basicly oxides of the metal being melted) returns back to the liquidy metal goodness that you wont. this casting is one of the many things that i cast using these bronze shavings.





regards mackye


----------



## robcas631 (Mar 24, 2013)

mackye, That is amazing!


----------



## NEL957 (Mar 25, 2013)

Rob
It can be done, and if you have any foundry experience go for it. Just remember that brass needs a lot higher temperature to melt. Do not let that scare you just be very careful. Brass like any of the other metal does not have a conscious and no feeling at all, unfortunately we can not say the same. Start off small and as you hands on get refined go larger. Myself I like brass better than cast iron. Good luck and keep us posted.
Nelson Collar


----------



## aarggh (Mar 25, 2013)

I've done a fair bit of aluminium to date but recently had a go at doing brass in my pathetic little furnace, and i'm not sure if it was the zinc coating on some of it but there was quite a lot of green hue in the molten mix and white smoke, with a fair amount of what I assume to be oxidisation. I did use a sprinkle of borax as it seemed to be recommended for brass. Hopefully I'm doing it right? Which leads me to Rob's question, if your using shavings, wouldn't it oxidise far quicker? I am of course assuming what I've seen to be normal for brass?

cheers, Ian


----------



## abby (Apr 29, 2013)

mmmm a spammer


----------

